# Babassu Oil



## wabeeman (Jan 19, 2011)

Working on a new soap recipe with Babassu oil. Wondering how others like it...pros? cons?
For those using Babassu are you using it in soap only or hand creams and lotions too?
Some descriptions suggest Babassu is good for dry, itchy skin. True? False? Subjective? All of the above?


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2011)

from a soap POV:
pro:  it's a lot like coconut - big bubbles
con:  it's expensive


----------



## Hazel (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used babassu in both soap and whipped butter. carebear is right. It's like coconut oil and produces a harder bar with bubbly lather. I love it. It's a great emollient for skin and it's a drier oil. It feels less "greasy" and absorbs well into the skin. It's an oil that can be used for all types of skin because of its properties. It would be great for dry, itchy skin. I've read it's supposed to be non-comedogenic and I've found this to be true from my personal experience. 

Columbus Foods/Soaper's Choice has the best price that I've found. I don't think it's too expensive.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... 0&cart_id=

HTH


----------



## wabeeman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
I almost added the disclaimer "except for price" when I posed the original question. Chuckling about the answers. Since one thinks babassu is expensive, and one does not, I'll read that as appropriately priced for what it is. :wink: 
Hazel, if you don't mind I'd be interested if you would elaborate on your whipped butter.


----------



## carebear (Jan 20, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Columbus Foods/Soaper's Choice has the best price that I've found. I don't think it's too expensive.


Well, at more than twice the price of the coconut, it's too expensive for me when considering the benefit IN SOAP.  Plus maintaining more ingredients in stock means more money put out, more storage, more record keeping, etc - so I've decided it's too expensive in more than just the price.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2011)

wabeeman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies!
> I almost added the disclaimer "except for price" when I posed the original question. Chuckling about the answers. Since one thinks babassu is expensive, and one does not, I'll read that as appropriately priced for what it is. :wink:
> Hazel, if you don't mind I'd be interested if you would elaborate on your whipped butter.



It's just whipped butter but I used the babassu instead of shea. There was a discussion on the forum about what percentage of butter to oil. I think I used 70% babassu and 30% AKO. I won't swear to this because I was playing about and it was a long time ago. (I know I should keep notes but I rarely bother.)



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I buy babassu because it's a dry oil. I originally bought it because I had read it was a good choice for acneic skin. One of my nephews has cystic acne and I wanted to see if it would help him. I later found out it helped me! During the spring, summer and fall, I was slathering on a heavy duty sunscreen and I started having problems. (I think it's really unfair to have both wrinkles and acne.  :x  ) This is how I found out how awesome it is for acne and clogged pores.  

I've formulated facial soap for myself and one of my sisters plus the detoxifying soap for my nephew. I'm very pleased with how well the batches turned out. Yes, it's more expensive than coconut but I'd rather pay the extra money. I might feel differently if I sold soap and body products. Then I might be concerned about the price. It really comes down to a personal opinion. Maybe somebody else would try it and not be impressed. But from my experience with it and seeing how my nephew's skin has improved, I'm very impressed with babassu's benefits and I'll continue using it.


----------



## wabeeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> It really comes down to a personal opinion.


And that's why I'm wasn't concerned with opinions on price. How much something costs is VERY subjective and the cost/benefit/affordability is something that can only be determined by the end user.

Thanks, Hazel, for the input on what qualities Babassu imparts for skin care. DW and I spend a great deal of time outdoors and living in W WA, where we have 6 wks of summer and 46 wks of damp/mist/drizzle/showers/rain (there are actually many more choices for moisture, but I've found the subtleties are lost on those outside the NW    :wink: ). All this wet is very drying and we'll be anxious to see if Babassu can help.


----------

